# Advanced Modern Arnis book now out in hard copy



## Dan Anderson (Aug 20, 2002)

Hi Folks,
For all of you waiting for a copy of the book you can hold and sweat on, wait no longer.  _Advanced Modern Arnis _ is now done in hard copy.  Price is $35.00 plus shipping and handling.  It will be up on my website soon.  It was a lot of work getting it to look worthy of both the art and of sales but it looks great!

Yours,

Dan Anderson


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 20, 2002)

Cool!  The E-book was really good.  Can't wait to see the paper version.


----------

